# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Sapa - Nơi gặp gỡ trời mây - Du lịch Sapa

## hangnt

*Sau bao lần thèm nhìn ngắm những bức ảnh Tây Bắc hùng vĩ, niềm ao ước của độc giả Xuân Viên đã thành hiện thực.*

Sau một giấc ngủ dài trên chuyến tàu từ Nha Trang ra Hà Nội rồi Hà Nội lên Lào Cai, thị trấn ngàn mây Sapa đã hiện ra trước mắt. Hơn cả sự mong đợi, đó thực sự là một nơi rất thơ với cảnh sắc thiên nhiên vừa hùng vĩ, vừa hài hòa thơ mộng. Tôi thực sự không thể quên cái cảm giác đứng giữa trời mây đó, trong làn sương giăng giăng, nụ cười Sapa ấm áp đến lạ kỳ. Mọi thứ thật sự còn rất đơn sơ, chân chất đúng vị núi rừng.

May mắn dịp tôi đến cũng là lễ hội xuống Đồng - một lễ hội của người Tày tổ chức vào tháng Giêng (Âm Lịch) hàng năm cầu cho một năm mới mưa thuận gió hòa, lúa trổ đòng đòng. Đặc biệt của lễ hội này là có sự tham gia góp mặt biểu diễn múa hát của người Sơn Tây - Trung Quốc. Đây là bộ tộc mà đa số người họ đều cao gần 2m.

Thực sự, Sapa đã để lại trong tôi rất rất nhiều ấn tượng đẹp khó quên. Hẹn một ngày trở lại núi rừng Tây Bắc với nhiều nhiều trải nghiệm thú vị hơn nữa.



Những ngôi nhà ở Sapa



Lợn cắp nách nhỏ xíu dễ thương



Đường vào bản



Hoa đào rực rỡ



Ruộng bậc thang



Hát múa trong lễ hội xuống đồng

_LÊ THỊ XUÂN VIÊN

levien...@yahoo.com_


_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào du lịch Sapa_

----------


## namtram

sapa đẹp quá

----------


## nucuopbien

nhìn cảnh hoa đào sapa thích thật

----------


## vietnamwonders

Vơi kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực tổ chức tour sapa, Tôi rất hoan nghênh bạn và mọi người đã đêm với sapa, Nơi được mệnh danh là đà lạt thứ 2 ở Việt nam:

----------

